# Quick fungus question



## jloucks (Mar 10, 2013)

I noticed one of my dart frogs had an opaque slime on her this morning. Mainly, her entire back. It was super slimey and looked (sorry to be gross) like a 3 year old sneezed on her. I hosed her off and it did rinse off for the most part. 

My question is, does this nasty chytrid fungus wash right off (temporarily) or is it firmly stuck on the frog? Is my frog just a little gross or should I get out the lamasil? She seems to be a bit more reclusive than normal. She is usually queen of the tank.

These are post rinse photos. Like a dummy, I rinsed her before taking pictures. You can see her coloring and some of the blotches still.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I am afraid you are in vet territory here. Need to have some testing done. In the meantime, don't expose any other frogs you might have to these frogs or the tank. I hope you get good news from the vet.

Mark


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Many people are very freaked out the first time they witness one of their frogs eating it's own shed skin in the morning. This is actually an entirely natural process, and they do it often. We rarely catch them in the act, as it seems to happen early morning, or at least, that seems to be when most people witness it.
Is it possible you simply caught her shedding, right before she would have pulled it off and eaten it?
I can't say for sure that's what you saw, but it's a possibility.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> Many people are very freaked out the first time they witness one of their frogs eating it's own shed skin in the morning. This is actually an entirely natural process, and they do it often. We rarely catch them in the act, as it seems to happen early morning, or at least, that seems to be when most people witness it.
> Is it possible you simply caught her shedding, right before she would have pulled it off and eaten it?
> I can't say for sure that's what you saw, but it's a possibility.


I so hope that Doug is right. That is a good possibility, especially if there isn't much residue left after rinsing the frog off. Fingers crossed.

Mark


----------



## jloucks (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'll monitor closely and proceed as best as I can.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jloucks said:


> My question is, does this nasty chytrid fungus wash right off (temporarily) or is it firmly stuck on the frog?


Is there any reason you referred it as a chytrid infection? If not, then please don't do it in the future as that pathogen is a real risk to captive and wild populations and joking around with it is a problem as it makes the problem seem less of a serious problem. Keep in mind that an interstate transport ban is still possible as the review by USFW is not closed.. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## jloucks (Mar 10, 2013)

Ed said:


> Is there any reason you referred it as a chytrid infection? If not, then please don't do it in the future as that pathogen is a real risk to captive and wild populations and joking around with it is a problem as it makes the problem seem less of a serious problem. Keep in mind that an interstate transport ban is still possible as the review by USFW is not closed..
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed for jumping in and helping me out with my question. Your advice in dealing with my situation has been very helpful.

Of course I had a reason to ask about what was making my frogs act strange. My frogs are acting strange. The symptoms seem to have matched description mentioned of this site for chytrid. Therefore, that was one of the possibilities I wanted to explore. I have no idea what you are talking about as far as a gag order on the word chytrid is concerned.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jloucks said:


> Thanks Ed for jumping in and helping me out with my question. Your advice in dealing with my situation has been very helpful.
> 
> Of course I had a reason to ask about what was making my frogs act strange. My frogs are acting strange. The symptoms seem to have matched description mentioned of this site for chytrid. Therefore, that was one of the possibilities I wanted to explore. I have no idea what you are talking about as far as a gag order on the word chytrid is concerned.


Nothing in your description really fits the description of chytrid infection. Chytrid infections result in abnormal postures (where they try to avoid having the drinking patch touching the substrate) weight loss, abnormal activity periods.. I would suggest reviewing Chytrid Fungus - causing global amphibian mass extinction. 

There isn't a "gag" order per se but you presented it as a diagnosis which is where the problem begins. Incorrect attribution of symptoms is a problem as it can spread widely on the net via searches. Currently still under review is a ban on the interstate transport and/or importation of all frogs and toads by USF&W due to the risk of chytridmycosis to native species. Incorrect attributing of symptoms as chytrid can raise a bigger red flag particularly if it goes viral... There is at least one organisation out there making claims in testimony that the pet trade is a huge risk to native species ... so it is one thing to suspect something is chytrid, it is another one entirely to do as you did and describe it as chytrid... and for the record, there are other fungal infections that can kill frogs besides chytrid and some of them can be pretty widely distributed in the hobby. 
You might want to review the petition... see https://www.fws.gov/injuriouswildlife/pdf_files/Petition_Salazar_Bd_amphibian.pdf and for the record, the majority of salamanders can no longer be transported into or out of the country, or between states except as eggs due to another chytrid species see https://www.fws.gov/injuriouswildlife/salamanders.html so there really is a risk to losing the ability to move animals around. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

